# Motorboot Ibis



## liszart (11. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen...
Ich suche schon seit langen nach einem passende Boot zum Angeln.
Zuletzt wurde mir ein recht gutes Ibis Boot angeboten bei dem das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis meiner Meinung nach gut passt.
Da das nicht direkt die Art von Boot ist, die ich suche bin ich mir doch recht unsicher, wobei ich mich mit diesem Boot durchaus anfreunden könnte.
Im Netz findet man ja schon eine recht große Fangemeinde zu diesem Boot aber bei dieser sind Angler eher in der Minderheit.
Daher meine Frage an Euch:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Bootstyp?
Kann man damit auch mal auf Boddengewässer fahren wenn nicht nur Ententeichwetter ist?
Vor- bzw. Nachteile?
Ich würde mich über hilfreiche Antworten freuen!
Gruß Liszart


----------



## Don-Machmut (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

moin moin 

gute frage welcher typ ist es den eins ...zweier oder der dreier ibis |wavey:


----------



## liszart (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

Meines Wissens nach ist es ein Ibis 1 wobei der Bootskörper vom Ibis 1 und 2 so ziemlich der Selbe sein müsste wenn ich richtig informiert bin.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe liegt der Unterschied nur in der Oberbaukonstrucktion.


----------



## Daniel SN (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

eventuell kann dir laracitus aus dem board weiter helfen.
der hat nämlich ein sehr schönes und top ausgestattetes boot
findest ihn auch in meiner freundschaftsliste.


----------



## liszart (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

Direkt ein Ibis?
Wenn nicht ist das warscheinlich nicht so hilfreich.
Ein perfekt ausgestattetes Boot würde ich natürlich auch gerne nehmen mit sämtlichen komponenten aber da ist ja immer die Sache, die sich zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger bewegt!
|kopfkrat


----------



## Don-Machmut (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*



liszart schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach ist es ein Ibis 1 wobei der Bootskörper vom Ibis 1 und 2 so ziemlich der Selbe sein müsste wenn ich richtig informiert bin.
> .



ne ne der 1 ist noch ziemlich rund wie der DDR Hecht der 2 ist ein Halbgleiter und der 3 ist ein Gleiter #6

ein 1 würde ich nicht nehmen wenn du auf den Bodden willst ...

ps ..wenn du noch was wissen willst ... hab lange genug ein 2 ibis gehabt ...der liegt jetzt im Garten und wartet auf einen neuen Besitzer


----------



## liszart (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

Ok...
Dann hat da sicher jemand Mist geschrieben...
Ich versuche mal ein Bild einzufügen da kannst du mir es evtl. genauer sagen.
Laut Verkäfer ist es ein Halbgleiter.

Besten Dank schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Don-Machmut (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

jo das ist ein zweier ibis #6 und ja ein Halbgleiter ..

mit 15 ps und 2 Mann an Bord läuft er ganz gut und geht auf dem Bodden so bis einer BFT.3 dann wird es aber langsam eine Nasse fahrt grins 

wenn du kannst vorm kauf schaue die genau den innen Fußboden an ...wenn der weich ist beim gehen ..lass die Finger davon


----------



## liszart (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

Alles klar...
Danke für deine Hilfe!
Der Motor ist ein Honda 10 PS 4 Takt, so gut wie Neuwertig und das aktuelle Modell.
Damit sollte man auch gut voran kommen denke ich!
Mit bis zu wieviel Leuten habt ihr auf dem Boot geangelt?


----------



## Don-Machmut (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*



liszart schrieb:


> Mit bis zu wieviel Leuten habt ihr auf dem Boot geangelt?



Zwei Mann und die Ausrüstung danach macht es kein Spas mehr |wavey:
der 10ps Motor sollte gehen wird aber je mehr du an Bord an Personen nimmst mit dem Boot auch nicht mehr so dolle laufen ...15 gehen mit 2 Mann  .... und 20ps wenn ihr mal zu dritt fahren wollt


----------



## liszart (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

Ok...
Der Motor ist halt dabei und soll wenn dann auch weiter genutzt werden.
Aber besten Dank erst mal für Deine Hilfe!
Falls es noch Anregungen oder Tip`s gibt immer her damit!
Ich bin über jede Antwort und Info dankbar!


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*



liszart schrieb:


> Ich bin über jede Antwort und Info dankbar!



ja du solltest dir unbedingt ein paar abnehmbare Seiten Scheiben anfertigen dann wird die fahrt nicht ganz so Nass bei Welle #6


----------



## liszart (12. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

Ahja...
Das ist dann sicher sinnvoll!
Falls es das wird werde ich mir diesbezüglich sicher auch etwas einfallen lassen!
Warst du damit auch auf der Ostsee?
Gruß!#6


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*



liszart schrieb:


> Warst du damit auch auf der Ostsee?
> Gruß!#6



nee das für uns hir mit 15ps zu weit zum fahren ..der lief nur auf dem Sund und Kubitzer Bodden :vik:


----------



## Broiler (12. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

Hallo, finde die Diskussion spannend, weil ich auch grade ein Boot suche. Wie ist das mit dem stehenden Spinnfischen, funktioniert das beim Ibis und die zweite Frage: Macht es sich negativ bemerkbar, dass man den Anker nicht am Bug befestigen kann?? Vielleicht gibts ja doch ein paar Ibisfahrer hier|bigeyes

Die Motorisierung ist auch m.E. ab 15 PS ausreichend, habe auf so einem Boot meinen SBF See gemacht und das ging ganz gut ab.:q


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

naja mit zwei Mann ging das angeln immer ganz gut auf dem ibis ..klar mit zwei Mann auf einer Seite ist nicht so gut bissel aufpassen must da schon beim bewegen ..im groben und ganzen gehts aber recht gut finde ich |rolleyes

PS. den Anker bekommste immer am Bug fest ..da gibt es einen kleinen Trick mit einer kurzen zwischen Leine ...
Siehe mein Foto :vik:


----------



## liszart (12. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

Achso...
Ist der Boden bei dem Boot eigentlich Doppelwandig ausgebaut?
Darüber habe ich im Netz überhaupt nichts gefunden...
Danke für deine Antworten!
Gruß...


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

Moin liszart
darf ich Dir noch ein Boot vorstellen für den kleinen Geldbeutel?
Hast dich ja schon eingeschossen für das Motorboot Ibis,abba guckste hier
Scheibe is schon rum,Ostseetauglich.
Selco Rauwasserboot -Norway

mfg nobbi


----------



## liszart (12. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

Also eingeschossen würde ich nicht sagen aber ich könnte mich damit durchaus anfreunden...
Was soll denn das von Dir gezeigte Boot kosten?
Ich brauche außerdem auch das Komplettpaket d.h. Boot, Motor und Trailer.
Ich bin auch gerne offen für Alternativen wobei das Ibis nicht so weit weg von meinem Heimatort steht und deshalb in die engere Wahl gekommen ist.
Gruß Liszart!


----------



## Kegelfisch (13. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

Hallo liszart 
Bei uns im Verein gibt es noch einige der Ibis 2 . Ein solides Arbeitspferd , robust und trotz des Alters noch gut stabil . Er ist etwas wacklig durch die Halbgleiterform , aber man gewöhnt sich dran . Mit 'nem 15 PS 4-Takt (ca. 50 kg) im festen Fahrgewässer oder 15 PS 2-Takt (viel leichter) als "Reiseboot" hast Du eine gute Wahl getroffen . Ein Sportfreund von mir fährt ihn nun schon über 20 Jahren auf dem Greifswalder Bodden mit 15 PS 2-Takt . Der Boden ist doppelwandig , hat aber meines Wissens nur eine Holzrahmenkonstruktion drin . Dieser Luftraum ist im Heckbereich mit einem Gummideckel verschlossen . Eine direkte Zulassung für Küste und Meer hat er nicht (war zu der Zeit auch nicht erwünscht) . Wenn das Wetter , die Wellen und die Windrichtung mitspielen , kannst Du meiner Erfahrung nach bis maximal BFT 3 gut mit 2 Personen im ufernahen Bodden- oder Küstenbereich damit angeln . Aber taste Dich vorsichtshalber erst mal langsam an die Möglichkeiten des Bootes heran . Entscheident ist auch die Zuverlässigkeit des Motors . Nicht umsonst haben die größeren Boote einen 2. , meist kleineren Ersatzmotor montiert . 
Uwe :m


----------



## liszart (14. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

Vielen Dank für deine guten und nützlichen Informationen Uwe.
Also wenn ich mal ein kleines Fazit ziehe, kann man sagen, dass das Ibis durchaus ein soliedes Boot ist, welches sich durchaus auch zum Angeln mit 2 Personen eignet.

Falls jemand noch weitere Erfahrungen hat kann er das gerne schreiben.
Gerne auch kritische bzw. negative Erfahrungen um beide Seiten der Medaille zu sehen.

Gruß Liszart!


----------



## Hechtpaule (18. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

Hi,

ich bin nun seit 1 Jahr stolzer Besitzer eines IBIS II und bin sehr damit zufrieden. Allerdings fahre ich das Boot im Binnenbereich (Müggelsee, Crossinsee, Seddinsee etc.) und kann daher nichts zum Fahren auf dem Bodden oder Küste sagen - bisher habe ich nichts negatives feststellen können. Das Ding ist zwar schon recht alt (BJ 1978) aber noch top in Schuß, also wohl unverwüstilich. Fahren tue ich ihn mit einem 5 PS 4-Takt Motor der mich dahin bringt wo ich hin will und das auch mit einem guten Tempo. Ein Bekannter hat das gleiche Boot mit einer 15 PS Motor - der geht ab wie Schmitz' Katze und ebenfalls sehr damit zufrieden. Also wenn du den Kahn für einen schmalen Taler bekommen kannst, dann schlag zu.

Tight lines und schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## zokker (18. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

Alle alten ddr boote sind unverwüstlich.


----------



## Don-Machmut (18. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*



zokker schrieb:


> Alle alten ddr boote sind unverwüstlich.



naja  da hab ich aber schon ganz andere Sachen gesehen .... weich gefahrene ibis 2 zwecks zu großer Motor mit Loch im Boden rissen an der Innenseite vom feinsten usw...


----------



## zokker (18. März 2014)

*AW: Motorboot Ibis*

Wenn man sein altes ddr boot (kein holz) normal nutzt und es auch normal pflegt sind die unverwüstlich, jedenfalls von der grundsubstanz her. Bei uns fahren noch sehr viele trainer, ibis, lotus und alle sind von ihren booten nicht zu trennen.
Ich hatte mal einen hille malibu, man man osmose, spiegel vergammelt und holz im zwischenboden vergammelt. War vom aussehen ein schönes boot aber von der substanz her tot.
Hab so was bei ddr booten noch nicht gesehen.


----------

